# Is this genuine?



## JonoFlatt (Jan 14, 2021)

I bought this at a local boot sale thinking maybe it was genuine roman buried glass. It shows traces of fire in the body of the item, however the glass at the bottom where it was sheared is clear. Any opinions welcome?


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 14, 2021)

Lots of that stuff floating around that is reproductions...probably 90+% of the market.  The base does look a little suspect but I am no expert.  Roman glass should always be acquired from trusted sources is all I can suggest...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Roman glass was fired at a lower temperature than glass we know of today. If you l gently tap on it with a key in should not be high pitched or ring at all. The glass has crystallized after all that time in the ground and should tink but still sound dead with no ring. Does the iridescence come off on your hands, it should. Look carefully, does anything look coated. Can use a little acetone to see if you can remove the color etc. I have seen fakes that use colored grout to simulate age they usually mixed with dried grass. Looks like crusted on soil/ oxidation.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2021)

JonoFlatt said:


> I bought this at a local boot sale thinking maybe it was genuine roman buried glass. It shows traces of fire in the body of the item, however the glass at the bottom where it was sheared is clear. Any opinions welcome?View attachment 217077View attachment 217078View attachment 217079View attachment 217080View attachment 217081View attachment 217082View attachment 217083


How big is it? They were usually small. Almost tiny. There were large vessels but they are extra expensive.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JonoFlatt (Jan 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How big is it? They were usually small. Almost tiny. There were large vessels but they are extra expensive.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Its size is 16cm height


----------



## bottles_inc (Jan 14, 2021)

The patina looks super off. The pattern of where it is random and all over the place, and there's parts where there's none at all. Patina is generally pretty consistent. Just my 2 cents


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 14, 2021)

Even if it is a fantasy piece it still looks pretty nice. I would be suspicious of it as a genuine ROMAN glass for your reasoning. There are many unscrupulous folks out there who are willing taking advantage of others. I'm sure demand for Roman glass is greater than what is available for purchase.  Thus a niche is created for exploitation. Sad really.  Buyer beware.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2021)

If real i would say maybe $200. If it is a replica it still has value but I don't know what that would be.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Shades of History (Jan 14, 2021)

That looks exactly like a lot of ones I see on eBay being sold out of Thailand for prices that seem a little too good. I'm no expert, but there's a very good chance its a replica, but still a chance it could be legit. I wouldn't even consider myself an "expert" per se on 19th century bottles, but way less so with ancient.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2021)

Exactly, Thailand. Lots of Roman stuff being discovered. Even more rip-offs.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 15, 2021)

What's a boot sale?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 15, 2021)

Selling stuff out of the trunk of your car


----------

